# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Robotic systems for food industry, ABRIGO S.p.A, Ricca di Diano d'Alba, Italia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ABRIGO S.p.A

----------


## Airicist

abrigo applications 2015

Published on Oct 13, 2015

----------

